# Russia launches DRIVERLESS taxi service✔️



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Putin's 'city of the future' launches groundbreaking DRIVERLESS taxi service

The taxi service ferries passengers between five designated taxi ranks, including the town's university, sports stadium and apartment blocks.

The automated cabs have been designed to adapt to other road users, giving way to vehicles and pedestrians, and even performing emergency stops.

Mr Minnikhanov, one of the first people to test the service, said: "Autonomous taxis are safer.

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/726511/russia-news-vladimir-putin-driverless-taxis-innopolis-high-tech-city


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

As usual with these SDC articles that are complete lies there is a 1 minute promotional video that never shows a single pickup nor does it show the sdc actually doing service. They just show a car driving for 30 seconds for about a quarter mile.

There is no evidence to even show these things are really in service. 

If they were, we would have actual video.

They clearly didn't actually launch any service at all.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

"Our Yandex self-driving team plans to later expand the autonomous ride-hailing service to include more destinations, additional vehicles, and removing the safety driver, in addition to improving the service based on user feedback," a company spokesman said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> "Our Yandex self-driving team plans to later expand the autonomous ride-hailing service to include more destinations, additional vehicles, and removing the safety driver, in addition to improving the service based on user feedback," a company spokesman said.


What Next !?!?

Pilotless I.C.B.M.'s !?

From " Workers Paradise"
To
" Robot Paradise".

Automate Management.

SAVE MORE

AUTOMATE GOVERNMENT !

Save Lives !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As usual with these SDC articles that are complete lies there is a 1 minute promotional video that never shows a single pickup nor does it show the sdc actually doing service. They just show a car driving for 30 seconds for about a quarter mile.
> 
> There is no evidence to even show these things are really in service.
> 
> ...


Not even the bold Tomato would risk riding in a Russian sdc controlled by Russian software!!!!


----------

